# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Juventus - Zonja e vjetër

## RaPSouL

Me përforcimet e reja dhe me vullnetin për fitore Zonja e vjetër këtë sezon po e fillon me shumë optimizëm.




Juventin jeni të mirëseardhur.


ps. Tema e re u hap meqë ajo paraprake kaloi 500 postime.

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## Robben

Edhe ajo Tema e Real Madrid-it ka kaluar 500 postime mund ta mbyllini edhe ate..

----------


## oliinter

kur postojn interistat keni filluar ti fshini mesazhet e???

hajd se vetem ajo gjuhe ju ka ngelur,,,, juvja po ajo ngelet nje skuader hajdute me moxhin nga mbrapa si gjithmon!!!!

fshini mesazhet sa te doni

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> kur postojn interistat keni filluar ti fshini mesazhet e???
> 
> hajd se vetem ajo gjuhe ju ka ngelur,,,, juvja po ajo ngelet nje skuader hajdute me moxhin nga mbrapa si gjithmon!!!!
> 
> fshini mesazhet sa te doni


hahahahahahahhaha sa i madh qe je

----------


## oliinter

> hahahahahahahhaha sa i madh qe je


e kan marr vesh qe jam nga skrapari keta socialistet e rames dhe po me fshijn mesazhet!!!!!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

pse ka skrapari interista?
na flliqe rracen mer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oliinter

> pse ka skrapari interista?
> na flliqe rracen mer


pusho ti mos u ndje.... nga na dole ti skrapali?

----------


## KOKASHTA

O oliinter.
Shkruje aty posht nickut mbreti ishte dhe jo mbreti esht.
Se ai luis nazario ronaldo eshte bere si gic hollandez tani.

Hajt shnet e tmira.

----------


## Aikido

> 


Nuk gjete ndonjë foto ku janë liderat po vure dy rezerva Trezeguet dhe Zebina  :perqeshje: 

Hajt suksese Juves dhe me mëndje në kokë se i vuajtët pasojat njëherë.

P.s Merkato fantastike, po më duket si dora e Moggi-t, mos ndoshta Blank është ish-ndihmësi i tij. Tamam shpenzo pak dhe kualitet të lartë si dikur... :shkelje syri:

----------


## oliinter

> O oliinter.
> Shkruje aty posht nickut mbreti ishte dhe jo mbreti esht.
> Se ai luis nazario ronaldo eshte bere si gic hollandez tani.
> 
> Hajt shnet e tmira.


mbase ke te drejte por asnje nuk ja heq dot lavdine ronit ndersa une e kam fjalen qe mbret i te gjithera koherave te futbollit eshte ronaldo.

mendimi im

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Lexova nje lajm sot qe i madhi Alex Del Piero sdo luaj kundra Lacios 

Me ka ik mendja mezi po pres te shof dyshen Alex & Diego

----------


## oliinter

> Lexova nje lajm sot qe i madhi Alex Del Piero sdo luaj kundra Lacios 
> 
> Me ka ik mendja mezi po pres te shof dyshen Alex & Diego


o aqo akoma me del pieron ti more???? ore akoma nuk ke nderruar mendje qe del piero eshte nje shpikje e moxhit...

nejse nejse ka dale rakia e re apo jo?

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> o aqo akoma me del pieron ti more???? ore akoma nuk ke nderruar mendje qe del piero eshte nje shpikje e moxhit...
> 
> nejse nejse ka dale rakia e re apo jo?


Po ju po luni akoma me zanettin re po na tregon del pieron ti

Ore ai eshte legjend dhe legjenda nuk vdes asnjeher 


Cte duhet rakija ty re po ik futi ndonje suko se te ben keq rakia dhe pastaj fillon e flet si keto qe ke shkrujt ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *o Ekonomisti ju sjeni zonja e vjeter por RUKVA E VJETER LOL *


le nam 

Do flasim ne apo do ofendohemi?

----------


## PaToSaRaKu

*lol te ofenduam skuadren re  LoOoL Pse re doni kampijonat ju akoma large*

----------


## Bamba

Mire ik kiu tani!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Aikido

> Lexova nje lajm sot qe i madhi Alex Del Piero sdo luaj kundra Lacios 
> 
> Me ka ik mendja mezi po pres te shof dyshen Alex & Diego


Nuk është akoma në kondicion fizik 100%, po ashtu ka folur dhe Ferrara, që nuk e ka formacionin e sigurt, duke parë formën e mirë të shum lojtarëve. Del Piero duhet të punojë më shum për të siguruar një vend në formacion. 

P.s Dyshja Diego - Del Piero, do jet thjesht një eksperimentim se nuk mund të luajnë dy lojtarë me një rol. Del Piero nuk ka freskin e dikurshme të lëri në stol Iakuintën ose Amauri, janë dy sulmues që punojn shum. Del Piero mes dy sulmuesve nuk luan dot se është Diego, para Diegos Melo, ku alternohet me Sissoko, në krahë nuk jep dot se nuk ka mosh, dhe i ngelet të shikojë rreth e rrotull nga sulmi.

----------


## Juventus

> Nuk është akoma në kondicion fizik 100%, po ashtu ka folur dhe Ferrara, që nuk e ka formacionin e sigurt, duke parë formën e mirë të shum lojtarëve. Del Piero duhet të punojë më shum për të siguruar një vend në formacion. 
> 
> P.s Dyshja Diego - Del Piero, do jet thjesht një eksperimentim se nuk mund të luajnë dy lojtarë me një rol. Del Piero nuk ka freskin e dikurshme të lëri në stol Iakuintën ose Amauri, janë dy sulmues që punojn shum. Del Piero mes dy sulmuesve nuk luan dot se është Diego, para Diegos Melo, ku alternohet me Sissoko, në krahë nuk jep dot se nuk ka mosh, dhe i ngelet të shikojë rreth e rrotull nga sulmi.


Ec mor baj bethen, nese ka ngel me bere analiza si puna juve, ska gje prej fotbollit.

----------


## Aikido

> Ec mor baj bethen, nese ka ngel me bere analiza si puna juve, ska gje prej fotbollit.


Të ofendojë njeri? Nëse ke mendere kundërshtoje, nëse nuk ke mos më çaj shum k.... me ofendime, minoren dreqi. Nuk janë fjalët e mia po të Ferrarës, nuk po më djeg shpirti të analizojë lojtarët e Juves, kam kë të analizoj, kampionët e trefisht të EUROPËS.

----------

